# IBC Table 1021.2 - Stories with One Exit



## sshiffermiller (Apr 26, 2016)

First post of what will hopefully be a good mutually beneficial relationship between the forums and myself. I did a search and am not finding a discussion quite like what I'm having trouble with. I apologize if I have missed something.

Anyway, in IBC 2012 (and 2009) there is a table which outlines maximum number of occupants and the maximum travel distance for stories with one exit. I am working on a project in a location that still has IBC 2006 as the adopted code and I would like to design a basement with one exit. However, I do not find any such table in IBC 2006 and, as far as I can tell, there is nothing really allowing a basement with a single exit... Does anyone have insight here? Am I misinterpreting something?

Thank you for any help.

-Scott.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 26, 2016)

Section 1019.2 and Table 1019.2 together


----------



## cda (Apr 26, 2016)

Welcome..,

So what do you do for a living??

And which state ??    Sometimes helps with the answer


----------



## cda (Apr 26, 2016)

Have many sq ft is the basement??


----------



## cda (Apr 26, 2016)

Do you anticipate using a rated enclosure???

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/ibc/2006f2/icod_ibc_2006f2_10_sec019.htm


----------



## fatboy (Apr 26, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!

MT has it nailed.


----------



## sshiffermiller (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks for the insight and thank you for the welcome. I am an architect in Lincoln, Nebraska, however the project in question is located in Salina Kansas. I do anticipate utilizing a rated enclosure.


----------



## steveray (Apr 27, 2016)

Sprinklers in the basement?

*903.2.10.1 Stories and basements without openings.** [F]*

An automatic sprinkler system shall be installed throughout every story or basement of all buildings where the floor area exceeds 1,500 square feet (139.4 m2) and where there is not provided at least one of the following types of exterior wall openings:

1. Openings below grade that lead directly to ground level by an exterior stairway complying with Section 1009 or an outside ramp complying with Section 1010. Openings shall be located in each 50 linear feet (15 240 mm), or fraction thereof, of exterior wall in the story on at least one side.

2. Openings entirely above the adjoining ground level totaling at least 20 square feet (1.86 m2) in each 50 linear feet (15 240 mm), or fraction thereof, of exterior wall in the story on at least one side.

*903.2.10.1.1 Opening dimensions and access.** [F]*

Openings shall have a minimum dimension of not less than 30 inches (762 mm). Such openings shall be accessible to the fire department from the exterior and shall not be obstructed in a manner that fire fighting or rescue cannot be accomplished from the exterior.

*903.2.10.1.2 Openings on one side only.** [F]*

Where openings in a story are provided on only one side and the opposite wall of such story is more than 75 feet (22 860 mm) from such openings, the story shall be equipped throughout with an approved automatic sprinkler system, or openings as specified above shall be provided on at least two sides of the story.

*903.2.10.1.3 Basements.** [F]*

Where any portion of a basement is located more than 75 feet (22 860 mm) from openings required by Section 903.2.10.1, the basement shall be equipped throughout with an approved automatic sprinkler system.


----------



## sshiffermiller (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks for pointing that out Steveray.


----------



## cda (Apr 27, 2016)

So how many sq ft?

Dimensions ???


----------



## sshiffermiller (Apr 27, 2016)

> So how many sq ft?Dimensions ???


I am going through the exercise to decide how large of a basement could be designed. I've come to find that, with one exit, they are limited to 1,500 SF if not sprinklered. If sprinklered, they are limited by the 75' travel distance (something like 4,900 results depending on the configuration). It would be all storage and mechanical space.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 27, 2016)

> I am going through the exercise to decide how large of a basement could be designed. I've come to find that, with one exit, they are limited to 1,500 SF if not sprinklered. If sprinklered, they are limited by the 75' travel distance (something like 4,900 results depending on the configuration). It would be all storage and mechanical space.


It can be larger than 1500 sq ft if you have additional openings such as windows that are above grade without triggering sprinklers. Also the sprinklers will give you a 100 foot travel distance in a group B occupancy. See #2 in Steveray's post

Remember the travel distance limitation is the maximum total travel distance to reach an exit ( exterior door or protected path to an exterior door).


----------



## sshiffermiller (Apr 27, 2016)

> It can be larger than 1500 sq ft if you have additional openings such as windows that are above grade without triggering sprinklers. Also the sprinklers will give you a 100 foot travel distance in a group B occupancy. See #2 in Steveray's post
> 
> Remember the travel distance limitation is the maximum total travel distance to reach an exit ( exterior door or protected path to an exterior door).


Yes I did see that. I am not likely to have openings.

Thank you.


----------

